
Ask HN: Microkernel vs Monolithic Kernel in a Mobile Context? - justsee
The business press is writing that QNX and its microkernel architecture is a huge win for RIMM's mobile strategy, allowing RIMM to supply a cut-down OS for low-powered devices and a fully-featured one for tablets: http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/86934/20101130/research-in-motion-jefferies-rim-blackberry-qnx-os-harman-kardon-unix-linux-android-playbook-3g-veri.htm<p>I know the Tanenbaum-Torvalds debate on micro vs monolithic kernels has been going for some time (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tanenbaum%E2%80%93Torvalds_debate). Will QNX be the commercial evidence that microkernels are superior to monolithic kernels (considering the constraints in current mobile hardware), or is the business press overplaying the kernel architecture when there are other reasons for QNX's potential success in this space?
======
wmf
Yeah, this really has nothing to do with microkernels. They're great for
safety-critical reliability and hard real time, but those aspects don't matter
for phones.

